# Ying Yang Iwagumi



## Rub (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi!!! 
The concepts of Ying and Yang originate in ancient Chinese philosophy and metaphysics, which describes two primal opposing but complementary forces found in all things in the universe.

This is my particular Ying Yang......some pieces of rocks but two of them opposed and interdependents: Big and Small, East and West......

*Dimensions:* 80x35x40cm (110 liters / 26 gal)
*Light*: 100 wat T8
*CO2* Bottle with ADA Bettle 30 diffuser
*Plants*: Eleocharis _parvula_, Eleocharis _vivipara_, Blyxa _japonica_.
*Fishes*: Hyphessobrycon _amandae_, Hemigrammus _erythrozonus_
*Invertebrates:* Neocaridina _heteropoda_, Neocaridina _heteropoda var. "red cherry" _, Caridina _cf. cantonensis var. "tiger"_.

("Click for maximize")

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Some watercolors 

 

 

Finally, one video: *1...2...3....¡¡¡Action!!! *

Greetings from Spain


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

I like it! Its really easy on the eyes, and not over planted! Good job!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

It looks really nice, I like it. One of the best scapes i've seen. The plants seems to be growing really well to. Could you give us a little bit more information on how you dose this tank?


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

How do you manage the e. parvula? Do you give it regular "haircuts"?


----------



## SUBORPHAN (Apr 20, 2006)

what kind of shrimp is that? i have never seen one like it with black stripes and pink body.

the tank is looking beautiful by the way. i like the way the grass has carpeted. does it require a lot of maintenance?


----------



## fredyk (Jun 21, 2004)

> How do you manage the e. parvula? Do you give it regular "haircuts"?


and do you find hair algae in it?


----------



## brennewoman (Feb 6, 2007)

The grass carpet is marvellous. Looks like a herd of deer will amble out and start grazing any time now.


----------



## filipnoy85 (Jan 26, 2006)

Looks great! The growth on your hair grass is amazing!


----------



## Rub (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks for comments !!! 

*Jdinh04*


> Could you give us a little bit more information on how you dose this tank?


 1x40% waterchange weekly. After waterchange I dose full dose of Brighty K,Step 2 and Green Gain. Daily 1/2 dose of Brighty K and Step 2.

*Troy McClure *


> How do you manage the e. parvula? Do you give it regular "haircuts"?


 Yes, I do Troy 

*SUBORPHAN*


> what kind of shrimp is that? i have never seen one like it with black stripes and pink body.
> the tank is looking beautiful by the way. i like the way the grass has carpeted. does it require a lot of maintenance?


 Shrimp is Caridina cf. cantonensis "tiger". I have in the same tank some "tigers" with brown-pinkish body and tigers with transparent bodies......
Eleocharis parvula grows easily and very fast but if you give it some regular cuts (like hair) grows a bit slow.....is easy! 

*Fredik*


> and do you find hair algae in it?


 At this moment, this tank is free of visible algae......I can´t see any type 

Greetings from Spain


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I like this tank a lot too. I think it might look even better with a fuller stand of vivipara behind the rock on the right.


----------



## Sudi (Feb 3, 2005)

Great job!
The carpet looks amazing and the hardscape is set up just right!
Do "tigers" reproduce in freshwater, and if so did you happen to see any juveniles anywhere in the tank?

Regards,
Matt


----------



## Rek (Jul 19, 2005)

GREAT GREAT WORKS


in how many times Eleocharis cover all?

have any photo of start-up?


----------



## Do78521 (Dec 15, 2006)

so the Eleocharis, is the dwarf hair grass right? what about the big patch next to the rock on the left? what is the name for the grass?
Thanks


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Sorry to answer for Rub but that grass like plant in the middle is Bylxa japonica. Personally, I like the Bylxa in that spot but I think it could be a little shorter. I also agree that the E. vivipara in the back could be a little denser of a stand, maybe extending more to the left a couple inches (2.5-5cm).


----------



## papillon (Jul 12, 2006)

very neat! i love it....


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Nice scape, and nice photography, too.


----------



## jassar (Jul 30, 2006)

I really really like those rocks! where did you get them from?


----------



## Rub (Jul 14, 2005)

Thank you guys for the comments!!!

*Sudi*


> Do "tigers" reproduce in freshwater, and if so did you happen to see any juveniles anywhere in the tank?


 Yes, Sudi. Tigers are reproducing in freshwater. I don´t have seen any juvenile tigers in this tank....at this moment, but there is a lot of juvenile "cherrys" 

*Rek* 


> in how many times Eleocharis cover all?
> have any photo of start-up?


 Hi Rek !. Eleocharis cover all my tank in one month (more or less). I´m sorry, but I don´t have photos at the beginning 

*jassar*


> I really really like those rocks! where did you get them from?


 Jassar, this metamorphic rocks are from Sierra Nevada (Granada, Spain)  . You can see more info *here* (my blog is in spanish but I have translated for you with google  ).

Greetings from Spain


----------



## jassar (Jul 30, 2006)

Thank you very much man!


----------



## howie (Jan 5, 2007)

That is an awesome looking tank! Can you tell me about your lights? What is the wattage? What size is your tank?


----------



## howie (Jan 5, 2007)

Sorry, I just noticed all that info at the beginning of the thread. But your tanks is still AWESOME!!!!


----------



## knocks (Jan 26, 2005)

Hi Rubén
Great Work

Regards,

Luís Moniz


----------



## Rub (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi Luis!
Thank you  

pd: I have seen your blog yesterday......is good man!


----------

